# IPOD CLASSIC, 3EME GENERATION (2003).



## Ivan- (10 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens de recevoir cet ipod 
http://www.musicspot.fr/musicspot/i/edit/2008/06/10000664/ipod3.gif
J'ai un Macbook blanc (3 ans d'âge, Tiger et tout) et j'ai donc branché mon ipod via USB. Je l'allume et il m'affiche un logo m'indiquant que je devrait brancher l'ipod (batterie à plat sûrement puisqu'il s'éteint juste après). 
Le câble USB charge-t-il la batterie? Est-ce un problème de compatibilité USB 1.1 et 2.0?
Bref, il ne veut pas communiquer avec mon Macbook. Que dois-je faire, conclure?


----------

